# IIC Warm-Up @ CEFX Raceway!



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

We are getting back into carpet season time and our first event of the year will be the IIC Warm-up on our brand new carpet and larger track!! Carpet is going down next weekend and the boards are all being re-done to accomidate the larger size track. Should be a great start to the 2006-2007 indoor season @ CEFX Raceway!!

IIC Warm-Up is Sept 1-3rd as it was in the fliers we sent out a few months back! Drop us an e-mail if you need a flier or any info reguarding the track or race info!!


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

a great place to race as always. ill be there for sure.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

I want to be there for sure but, I have to go to a wedding on the 2nd... I tried to get him to move the wedding back a couple weeks but his fiance wouldn't go for it. Women just don't understand... sigh


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Josh,
Would you post up some pic's after the new carpet and boarders are in?
Thanks,
-Fred


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Fred - Will do!!


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Carpet is being rolled up as I type!!! We've got the new rug rolling out!!! Should be awesome!!


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

So.. i am able to make it down either saturday or sunday.. I am not sure which yet, but i think sunday... How will that work??? is there a full race on sunday, or is it like 2 qual sat, 2 qual sun???

Keith


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

For the IIC, I think there is 3 qual on Sat, 2 qual and the Mains on Sunday. The entry fee covers practice Friday, Practice and Quals on Sat and practice, Quals and Mains on Sunday.

We will have the computer up and running for all of practice.

Also, the new carpet is FINISHED!!! The track is awesome!!! Everything came out great and it's going to be a ton of fun. Only think I need to do now is spend some more $$ for more infield boards!!! The track is so much bigger we don't have enough!!


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Here's some pics of the new rug!!


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

The place looks great, hope to get out there very soon! Are you still going to run stadium on Friday?


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Since the new carpet is down and turn out is so low for Stadium we have decided to cancel stadium for the time being. The downriver guys are looking to start up soon with their Thursday night racing which means they will be dead tired to make it out on Friday nights (the downriver guys make up 99% of the stadium racing we have). Friday nights will be road course practice now. In the future we may look to do Stadium 1-2 times a month on a Saturday (alternating from our oval program). If the interest increases then we'll adjust the schedule to accomidate a staduim crowd.


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

josh is oval still going sat the 26,a few of us woud like to start getting ready for the brushless race


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

congrats, the track looks sweeeeeeet


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks for putting some pictures up Josh.
We can't wait to get down and run some laps.
-Fred


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks insane. 

good job~


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

mc43 - Yep, Oval will happen on the 26th. Hopefully, I'll have the new corners finished!! Everyone will definatly want to practice for that first Brushless Race - The new Oval @ CEFX is going to be a Tri-Oval!!!


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

awesome


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Tri-Oval??? Now that sounds like fun! Might also sound like cars hitting a pole....that sounds even more fun.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Andy who? said:


> Tri-Oval??? Now that sounds like fun! Might also sound like cars hitting a pole....that sounds even more fun.



.....is that an ethnic joke ??


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Tri-oval was no-bueno. None of us liked it on Saturday so we're back to the conventional oval... It was worth a try!!!


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Tri-Oval had to be better then laying tile..... ouch my friggin back!!!!!!!


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Yep, I ran my 6-cell car from the Birds!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Must have been slow. 

-Rich


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

A little, only cause it was spinning the tires all the way down the straight!!...lol... Worked good for building a nice "groove" in the racing line though!!


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

I would love to come down to race this weekend, looking for a fellow racer who has a couch that is willing to let me crash on it for a few days. Due to tight funds I can not travel back and forth from Lansing to Detroit 3 days in a row. I would greatly appreciate a fellow racer who would let me stay on their couch for 2 nights.

Your fellow racer,

Cookie 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Josh,

I wrote an email but im not sure if I have the correct adress... i typed it from memory?? anyway... wondering abou tracing this weekend.

I will not be able to make it friday or saturday, but would still love to come sunday. Will the entry fee be the same 35.00 if I am only comming sunday?

Keith


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

Still waiting for hear from someone who has an open couch or floor I can crash on for a couple nights for the warmup race at CEFX. Would be appreciated. Need a quick reply because practice starts tomorrow afternoon...so I kinda need to know tonight, so just email me. Thanks

Cookie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Keith Billanti said:


> Josh,
> 
> I wrote an email but im not sure if I have the correct adress... i typed it from memory?? anyway... wondering abou tracing this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Keith Billanti said:


>



Keith, I don't know about the price for Sunday only, but the format was changed a little. There was 2 rounds of qualifing today and there will be 2 rounds tomorrow and the mains. Doors open at 7 am. Qualifing starts at 12 noon. Same track layout as last time you ran.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

and now I see your post.. LOL..

good day of racing... good seeing everyone...


Barry, dude.. your getting really fast. Few more weeks and ill be runnin yah


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I don't know that Barry is _getting really fast_. Barry is plain old *fast*. (No pun intended on the use of the word "old" there, Barry! Haha!)

-Rich



Keith Billanti said:


> Barry, dude.. your getting really fast. Few more weeks and ill be runnin yah


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Fun weekend of racing - thanks for having the race, Josh (and family)! Mod TC was fun. Too bad it appears my speedo fried on the last lap of the 4th qualifier and it just would not allow full juice in the main. 

Watching all these folks definitely shows there is going to be some super close racing at the IIC! Good luck to all the folks going!

-Rich


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Keith Billanti said:


> and now I see your post.. LOL..
> 
> good day of racing... good seeing everyone...
> 
> ...



Yea, that was fun ! Now if Dave would just stay in Canada .........


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

BarryZ:

Hi,

Hear you had your Cyclone hooked up. way to go!!!! I'll be calling Jason at B.M.I. anything you want me to ask/say???

Thanks


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Rich Chang said:


> I don't know that Barry is _getting really fast_. Barry is plain old *fast*. (No pun intended on the use of the word "old" there, Barry! Haha!)
> 
> -Rich



ahh.. i didnt mean it like that.. LOL.. I meant he is getting REALLY fast.. from fast.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

DaWrench said:


> BarryZ:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Thanks.
Yea, tell him I want the first kit !! LOL !


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Barry Z:

Hi,

ok I will. check out the B.M.I. thread on RCTech when you get a chance. 

Thanks


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> Barry Z:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Tim
Dont forget me I need a kit too, standoffs in purple  

Jesse


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Jesse:

Hi,

I'm not sure if B.M.I. is going to ano the stand offs. I know there is a place in Detroit that does ano tho. 
and are you ever going to stay with a car for more than a week???? J/K. Wornout is trying to get ahold of you..........

Thanks


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> Jesse:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


LOL I cant help it if you seen a Hara Cyclone you would forget about the T2 too. lol and from what i hear i made the right switch ecspecially for stock foam. :wave: now does anyone want to buy a t2 hehe.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Jesse:

Hi,

I think John wants to buy yours...... he''s said something about two cars are better than one.....
after hearing about Barry Z's run with his Cyclone. I might have to sell all my Tamiya stuff and get a couple of Cyclones. yeah just what I need more sedans!!!!!!!!!!
Maybe you and Mini can share one


----------

